# WKORV-N View Designations *New Map Added 2/19



## LisaRex (Feb 12, 2008)

It's a snowy day so I finally got around to transcribing the view designations at WKORV-N as listed in my Owner's manual.  I thought it would help people who are buying resale to double check the view that they are buying.  Also, if we are enterprising, maybe someone can cross reference this with Denise's map to figure out how Starwood has labeled their villas. 

Building 5

Island View
5119/17, 5120/18, 5121/23, 5122/24,  
5219/17, 5220/18, 5221/23, 5222/24, 
5319/17, 5320/18, 5321/23, 5322/24, 
5419/17, 5420/18, 5421/23, 5422/24,
5519/17, 5520/18, 5521/23, 5522/24, 
5619/17, 5620/18, 5621/23, 5622/24.

Ocean Front
5101/02, 5103/04, 5106/05, 5108/07, 5110/09, 5111/12, 5114/13, 5115/16, 
5201/02, 5203/04, 5406/05, 5208/07, 5210/09, 5211/12, 5214/13, 5215/16, 
5301/02, 5303/04, 5306/05, 5308/07, 5310/09, 5311/12, 5314/13, 5315/16, 
5401/02, 5403/04, 5406/05, 5408/07, 5410/09, 5411/12, 5414/13, 5416/16,
5501/02, 5503/04, 5506/05, 5508/07, 5510/09, 5511/12, 5514/13, 5515/16, 
5601/02, 5603/04, 5606/05, 5608/07, 5610/09, 5611/12, 5614/13, 5615/16. 

Building 6
Island View (all)
6127/25, 6128/26, 6129/31, 6130/32, 6133/35, 6136/34, 6154/53, 6156/66, 6157/58, 6227/25, 6228/26, 6229/31, 6230/32, 6233/35, 6236/34, 6240/38, 6242/44, 6254/53, 6256/55, 6257/58, 
6327/25, 6328/26, 6329/31, 6330/32, 6333/35, 6336/34, 6340/38, 6342/44, 6354/53, 6356/55, 6357/58
6427/25, 6428/26, 6429/31, 6430/32, 6433/35, 6436/34, 6440/38, 6442/44, 6446/45, 6447/48, 6450/49, 6451/52, 6454/53, 6456/55, 6457/58
6527/25, 6528/26, 6529/31, 6530/32, 6533/35, 6536/34, 6540/38, 6542/44, 6546/45, 6547/48, 6550/49, 6551/52,  6554/53, 6556/55, 6557/58,
6627/25, 6628/26, 6629/31, 6630/32, 6633/35, 6636/34, 6646/45, 6647/48, 6650/49, 6651/52, 6654/53, 6656/55, and 6657/58

Building 7
Island View
7160/59, 7161/62, 7170/69, 7172/71, 7174/73, 7176/75, 7178/77, 7180/79, 7182/81, 7184/83, 
7260/59, 7261/62, 7263/64, 7278/77, 7280/79, 7282/81, 7284/83, 
7360/59, 7361/62, 7363/64, 
7460/59, 7461/62, 7463/64, 
7560/59, 7561/62, 7563/64, 
7660/59, 7661/62, 7663/64

Ocean View
7167/68,
7265/66, 7267/68, 7270/69, 7272/71, 7274/73, 7276/75, 
7365/66, 7367/68, 7370, 7372/71, 7374/73, 7376/75, 7378/77, 7380/79, 7382/81, 7384/83, 
7465/66, 7467/68, 7470/69, 7472/71, 7474/73, 7476/75, 7478/77, 7480/79, 7482/81, 7484/83, 
7565/66, 7567/68, 7570/69, 7572/71, 7574/73, 7576/75, 7578/77, 7580/79, 7582/81, 7665/66, 7670/69, 7672/71, 7674/73, 7676/75, 7678/77

Building 8 
Ocean Front (all)
8101/02, 8103/04, 8105/06, 8107/08, 8110/09, 8112/11, 8114/13
8201/02, 8203/04, 8205/06, 8207/08, 8210/09, 8212/11, 8214/13
8301/02, 8303/04, 8305/06, 8307/08, 8310/09, 8312/11, 8314/13
8401/02, 8403/04, 8405/06, 8407/08, 8410/09, 8412/11, 8414/13
8501/02, 8503/04, 8505/06, 8507/08, 8510/09, 8512/11, 8514/13
8603/04, 8605/06, 8607/08, 8610/09, 8612/11, 8614/13
(Note: 8601/02 is conspicuously absent - model?)  

Hope this helps!


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 12, 2008)

For instance, here's my theory:

building 5

Looks like 5x01 starts at the lower right of the building (in front of the pool) and then the numbers increase as you get closer to the ocean.  5x11 through 5x16 would get the closest ocean view.  

5x17 through 5x24 would be the villas facing the pool in between WKORV and WKROV-N.


----------



## MON2REY (Feb 12, 2008)

I may be off by one unit but I'm pretty sure that the unit across the front of Bldg 5 are (from S to N) 5x05 & 06, 5x07 & 08, 5x09 & 10.  The highest numbers are where bldg 5 meets bldg 6 (by the pool).


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 12, 2008)

Very interesting - I wish I paid more attention when we walked over to check it out last December.

Looks as if there are 89 OF 2Bd LOs at WKORVN
WKORV has 24 Dlx and 12 Prem OF 2Bd LOs (36 total) - quite a difference.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow... North has a lot of units.  Alot more than WKORV.  When we visited WKORV-N in November the place was dead.  So, I'm assuming not all the units were open yet.  When do all the units open up?  Do they realistically have enough pool space for all those units?  Anyone going there this summer....


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 13, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> When do all the units open up?  Do they realistically have enough pool space for all those units?  Anyone going there this summer....



Everything should be built now.  I think there's 2 pools in the center of the north property and then one between the north and south developments.  Well, at least that's what the drawing indicated. 

I'm going to be there in July '08.  Of course I'll post a report at that time.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 13, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> Everything should be built now.  I think there's 2 pools in the center of the north property and then one between the north and south developments.  Well, at least that's what the drawing indicated.
> 
> I'm going to be there in July '08.  Of course I'll post a report at that time.



Yes... all the buildings were up when I went in November but some were boarded up as it looked like they were still working on the interior parts.  So, my guess was that they weren't at full occupancy.

I saw the 2 pools in the center that you are talking about.  I have to warn you it is alot like the Sheraton pool but no lazy river.  Alot of up and down with stairs and meandering trails.  It was very pretty but kinda narrow in spots.   I even think the pool at WKORV is too small.  I just don't think they made big enough pools for either resort  but it might be I'm expecting Disney. 

The Pirate Ship in between the 2 resorts wouldn't really be a pool for adults.   It is very small even for kids.   

I swear at check-in they inidcated that WKORV-N had an adult only pool but I never saw any signs indicating that.  I never asked either.  

Would there be one more pool even further North on the other side of the buildings?  That area was boarded up when I was there in November so, I was hoping they put another pool in.   It will definitely be crowded during peak season.  Thank goodness for the ocean.

Can't wait to hear your report.  I'll be trying out the Westin Princeville resort.


----------



## pharmgirl (Feb 13, 2008)

Here at WKORV now, the Pirate pool is very nice for little ones.  Glad it is not too big, with lots of kids I worry about the little ones being pushed around. The new side - North- grounds are very nice, lots of fish ponds, bridges, flowers, etc  I like the locations of the 2 restuarants and that the buildings are not just straight but more angled - have not been through the villas

Main pool temperature at the WKOrv is very pleasant, just enough heat to take the chill off on entering.  No problems with overcrowding at the pool, plenty of chairs.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 13, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Wow... North has a lot of units.  Alot more than WKORV.  When we visited WKORV-N in November the place was dead.  So, I'm assuming not all the units were open yet.  When do all the units open up?  Do they realistically have enough pool space for all those units?  Anyone going there this summer....



Actually acc to my records, WKORV has 280 units and WKORV-N has 258.  This is based on my WKORV-N docs, which admittedly may not be accurate.  Though you'd think they'd have the number of units correct.  Maybe it just seems bigger....?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 13, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> Actually acc to my records, WKORV has 280 units and WKORV-N has 258.  This is based on my WKORV-N docs, which admittedly may not be accurate.  Though you'd think they'd have the number of units correct.  Maybe it just seems bigger....?



I'm surprised because it looks like the North has more buildings and it did appear bigger.  I can see why maybe WKORV appears smaller because you really don't see really see building 4 when you are in the U-shaped area.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 13, 2008)

pharmgirl said:


> Here at WKORV now, the Pirate pool is very nice for little ones.  Glad it is not too big, with lots of kids I worry about the little ones being pushed around. The new side - North- grounds are very nice, lots of fish ponds, bridges, flowers, etc  I like the locations of the 2 restuarants and that the buildings are not just straight but more angled - have not been through the villas
> 
> Main pool temperature at the WKOrv is very pleasant, just enough heat to take the chill off on entering.  No problems with overcrowding at the pool, plenty of chairs.



Glad you are having fun!!!  I'd definitely wouldn't expect crowding this time of the year.  When we went Thanksgiving week it wasn't as crowded as it was in the summer.  In the summer, every single chair is spoken for by 9 am.  Unfortunately, I'm stuck traveling during peak season so, I've actually gotten use to it.


----------



## MON2REY (Feb 19, 2008)

I requested, and received, a layout of WKORVN including room numbers.  However, it is a .pdf file.  Is it possible to post .pdf's in these comments?  If so, how do I do it?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2008)

MON2REY said:


> I requested, and received, a layout of WKORVN including room numbers.  However, it is a .pdf file.  Is it possible to post .pdf's in these comments?  If so, how do I do it?




Can you send it to me at an attachment? - dbmmayer@aim.com


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 19, 2008)

MON2REY said:


> I requested, and received, a layout of WKORVN including room numbers.  However, it is a .pdf file.  Is it possible to post .pdf's in these comments?  If so, how do I do it?



When I asked for one they said they didn't have any.   Thanks for following up on this and posting it for us via DeniseL.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2008)

Denise*L* is my EVIL TWIN!


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 19, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Denise*L* is my EVIL TWIN!



She MADE me type her name!!

(Thanks, DeniseM.!)


----------



## MON2REY (Feb 19, 2008)

DeniseM, you should have mail.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2008)

I have it and I will post it on my webpage and post a link after I get home from work. - THANKS!  

(I will also get it posted permanently on TUG, but that will take a little longer.)


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2008)

I made this bigger so you can see the detail:


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's the map from Jim - THANKS, JIM!  

I will get it added to the (not yet set up) WKORV-N review page ASAP.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for the map, Denise and Mon2rey.  

My deed says that I own 5515/16, which I know as a float owner means nothing except for the fact that it's coded as ocean front.  But let me tell you, if I was put in 5515/16 and have them call that Ocean FRONT, I would not be happy.  Looking at another building is not ocean front, IMO.  In fact, It's clearly an ocean VIEW because your direct line of vision is another building. 

Why do I torment myself like this?


----------



## smsavage (Feb 20, 2008)

A little bit off topic, but I just wondered if anyone knows when the spa and gym are due to open at N.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## twz (Feb 20, 2008)

At my owners presentation this week they told me the Spa would be opening in May (sorry, didn't ask about the gym, lol).


----------



## smsavage (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks much.  I've never been in a spa in my life, but I figured that I should ask for my better half.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 20, 2008)

I believe the exercise room is shared with WKORV. If so, it is located in the lower level of building 2, the building next to WKORV-N.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice map... thanks for sharing..


----------



## bruwery (Feb 20, 2008)

DS (Kelly) & I just returned from WKORV-N.  We were there last week.  We were in unit 6153/6154, on the ground floor, right off of the lobby.  We were staying with owners who purchased an island view.

Ordinarily, one might expect that to be an iffy location.  Not so in this case.  We could see the gardens, and a bit of the ocean from our unit.  Not a stellar view, but better than I expected given we were in an island view room.  I was surprised to see that all the rooms face toward the ocean; there are no parking lot/dumpster views.

Another good thing about the room location:  we were only steps from our vehicle.

I agree with the poster that indicated the pools seem a bit small for the size of the resort, although I might add that they didn't seem crowded.  I was only in the pool once, but I did like the setup.  Most of my time was spent in the ocean.  Our friends used the pool a lot and were happy with it.  Kelly spent a lot of time basking in the sun; there was never a problem finding empty chairs any time of day.  I guess February isn't as busy as I assumed it is.  Every place we went on the island seemed less crowded than our last visit (Thanksgiving 2005).

By the way - to all the people who've indicated that there's good snorkeling right in front of the resort: you weren't kidding.  What a treat!!  I saw more types of fish than I could count, and even a couple of turtles.  There were dolphins out there one day too!

Hopefully I'll get around to writing/posting a formal review.  I will say that when it's written, there will be very few negatives in it, because I don't have any real complaints.


----------



## MON2REY (Feb 20, 2008)

Someone previously asked about an "adults only" pool at WKORVN.  I was told that the pool on the map which is nearly surrounded by building 8 is to be adults only.  I don't know if it is open yet.


----------



## bruwery (Feb 20, 2008)

I think the adult pool was open, but I guess I didn't pay real close attention.  I know there were people sunbathing over there, but the only time I actually walked by it was at night when I used a grill off the end of building 8.  I could hear the heater running while grilling, so I assume it was open.


----------



## MON2REY (Feb 20, 2008)

Mark, did you see whales from the villas or beach?  If so, how far out were they?  Were there many, or just a couple daily?  We will be there in three weeks and are anxious to know what to expect.  Thanks.


----------



## bruwery (Feb 25, 2008)

MON2REY said:


> Mark, did you see whales from the villas or beach?  If so, how far out were they?  Were there many, or just a couple daily?  We will be there in three weeks and are anxious to know what to expect.  Thanks.



You could see the whales clearly from the beach.  Somebody in an ocean view villa would be able to see them from their lanai.  However, we were in an "island view", on the ground floor, so although we could see a bit of the ocean, we couldn't see it well enough to observe the whales from our unit.

There were several whales, but usually we only saw one or two at a time.  The highlight was what I assume was a mother with a baby.  We'd see this big tail come splashing up and do a little dance, then moments later a little baby tail would mimic it.


----------

